# Cruise 'n' Games - now AT ONE WITH DAVID'S RUN; 3rd JUNE



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just to do something different, who is up for a cruise finishing it off with a few games of Ten-Pin-Bowling at Chesterfied 

We will meet as usual at the Legh Arms, 5 miles north of Macclesfield on the A523. Time 11:00am
Or for anyone who wants pre-cruise coffee, meet at my house around 10:00am (PM me for directions)
Take in some new and old roads in the Pennines and finish for a few games of Bowling at Chesterfield at around 2:00pm'ish

*SEE PAGE 6 FOR UPDATE*
So far we have

John 1
Mosschops 2
Andy 2
Dani 
Rich
Nick
Kirsty

Les?
Jon?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

If the date fits we will be along!

Steve


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Well it would be rude not to if you end up in my neck of the woods wouldn't it? :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We could be tempted if its Sheffield :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Dani,
> 
> If the date fits we will be along!
> 
> Steve


Perhaps some time late'ish April?



RichT said:


> Well it would be rude not to if you end up in my neck of the woods wouldn't it? :roll:





wallsendmag said:


> We could be tempted if its Sheffield :wink:


  I just try to confuse you; I meant Chesterfield. Well, that's almost Sheffield, isn't it :wink: :lol: 
[I must be learning from Hev :roll: ]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My mate is from Chesterfield and He is a Sheff Wed fan


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> [I must be learning from Hev :roll: ]


<ahem>  

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> My mate is from Chesterfield and He is a Sheff Wed fan


So he probably knows the bowling alley at Storforth Lane just off the A61 



Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > [I must be learning from Hev :roll: ]
> ...


I knew you'd appreciate my admiration for your navigational skill


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

What dates are you thinking of?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Just to do something different, who is up for a cruise finishing it off with a few games of Ten-Pin-Bowling either at Chesterfied (fantastic wooden lanes) or at Macclesfield (synthetic lanes)


 Or motorway blocked lanes :twisted:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> My mate is from Chesterfield and He is a Sheff Wed fan


Sheff Weds fan :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

les said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > My mate is from Chesterfield and He is a Sheff Wed fan
> ...


I know but you have to be nice to the afflicted


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

RichT said:


> What dates are you thinking of?


Towards the end of April?



les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Just to do something different, who is up for a cruise finishing it off with a few games of Ten-Pin-Bowling either at Chesterfied (fantastic wooden lanes) or at Macclesfield (synthetic lanes)
> ...


We should avoid those :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

If the date fits we will be up for this


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> If the date fits we will be up for this


I was thinking late April/early May?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Should be ok, so far at least


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, lets talk dates?

Sunday, 29th April
Sunday, 6th May

I'm o.k. for any of those dates


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

29th April works for us?


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

29th is good at the moment.
Monday 7th is a Bank Holiday so 6th will be chocca everywhere with idiots who can't drive. :evil:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani - Hope you are well,

I'd be up for this date's permitting, I'm at the Nurburgring on the April date but can do either of the May dates.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Jonathan,

are you really saying that you'll take your motor to the NÃ¼rburgring before I ever had a chance to be chauffered in it  Jesus!!! You'll have to eat your greens for this next time we have a BBQ :lol: :lol:

So it looks as if it's *a choice between 29th April and 6th May then?*


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Well I'm going to the Nurburgring but my car isn't - I'm too scared of pranging it. Where hiring a car (A8 4.2 Quattro) when we get to Germany.

I'm up your neck of the woods next week actually on a training course so if you're about you may get to have a go - everythings nicely bedded in now I think


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> I'm up your neck of the woods next week actually on a training course so if you're about you may get to have a go - everythings nicely bedded in now I think


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
If that isn't an offer :-* 
Perhaps we can go (drive) and chase those geese in Earl Sterndale again :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So, how are we doing on dates?

29th April/6th May or 20th May?

I ready-steady-cook terms, Please vote now [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

20th May looks good for us at the mo.

Steve


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

20th May for us at the moment


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's 3 of us then so far for the 20th May  
I believe this date will be good for Jonathan too.

Rich, Andy, John? Are you o.k. for 20th May?
Sorry, Joe&Judy, forgot you


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

hmm... think the 20th may sounds ok with me. Keep me posted pls. Will be nice to put some facesto avatars


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> hmm... think the 20th may sounds ok with me. Keep me posted pls. Will be nice to put some faces to avatars


Fantastic! This will be 4 then 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I will have to drop out of this one Dani......... sorry


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I think a few people have problems with that date :?

*How about Sunday, 27th May? Is that any good?*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm up for this Dani on either 20th or 27th May


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds good John 

Let's see who else can make the 27th May


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

27th May works for us


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Are you still looking at chesterfield?

If so I'll be there on the 27th.

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So let's go for the 27th May then.

Yes, I prefer Chesterfield Bowl to Macclesfield. Not that I still know how to even hold a bowling ball - I haven't played since 6 years or so 

I'll update the first page soon


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

See if we can knock the twisted spire down this time :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> See if we can knock the twisted spire down this time :lol:


Vandal  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > See if we can knock the twisted spire down this time :lol:
> ...


I resemble that remark :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> My mate is from Chesterfield and He is a Sheff Wed fan


Arrr bless [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I am going to go over some time next week to check lanes are still as good as they were and see if there'll be any discount for group bowling


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> I am going to go over some time next week to check lanes are still as good as they were and see if there'll be any discount for group bowling


A group of four........... I think thats two lanes at most :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to go over some time next week to check lanes are still as good as they were and see if there'll be any discount for group bowling
> ...


That's the Sunday Quads league 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Times and names are now on first post


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Dani,

Found times on the firstpost, but no date! I am assumeing its on the 27th May. If so hope to be able to make it (about 90% sure?)

Jon


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Hiya Dani could you put me down for this. I'm determined to attend at least one meet before selling my car!

Thanks Kirsty


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Found times on the firstpost, but no date! I am assumeing its on the 27th May. If so hope to be able to make it (about 90% sure?)
> 
> Jon


Yes, Jon, the date is in the "head line" of the thread? You are right, it is the 27th May 



KJM said:


> Hiya Dani could you put me down for this. I'm determined to attend at least one meet before selling my car!
> 
> Thanks Kirsty


Hi Kirsty,

you'll be on the front page in just a moment


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Can you repeat the date please


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

72th Yam


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

John-H said:


> 72th Yam


Much clearer :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Can you repeat the date please





John-H said:


> 72th Yam


The fourth Sunday, fifth month, week 21 :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This has gone a bit quiet and I know that a few of you are struggling with the 27th May and suggested a cruise on 3rd June instead.

But rather than doing two different runs on 3rd June I suggest that we now scrap my Bowling-Cruise and tag on to David's Blackpool run instead 8) 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0

If anybody wants to meet at my house, we can have a pre-cruise cruise to the Camelot Car Park


----------



## YES ME LADY (May 17, 2007)

Sounds like fun, I'm a newbee so this will be my first meet, where's your house? Don't know the area too well!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't tell him Dani - he must be a nosey parker  :wink:

Only joking - I'm sure you'll be most welcome


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YES ME LADY said:


> Sounds like fun, I'm a newbee so this will be my first meet, where's your house? Don't know the area too well!


Hi,

you will have PM in a few minutes 

Oh, and welcome to te mad-house 



John-H said:


> Don't tell him Dani - he must be a nosey parker  :wink:
> 
> Only joking - I'm sure you'll be most welcome


Too late John. PM is out :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

YES ME LADY said:


> Sounds like fun, I'm a newbee so this will be my first meet, where's your house? Don't know the area too well!


Just look for the Yellow TT covered in Audi decals :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> YES ME LADY said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like fun, I'm a newbee so this will be my first meet, where's your house? Don't know the area too well!
> ...


Phew. I almost thought you would say "covered in flies" :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Fraid I can't do the 3rd, having my meet and run out to Skegness on the other side 

Nick


----------



## YES ME LADY (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Dani, what time were you thinking?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YES ME LADY said:


> Thanks Dani, what time were you thinking?


Let me check times, but coffee at around 10am'ish?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Do we get a transfer fee for moving to davidg's cruise on the 3rd then?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Do we get a transfer fee for moving to davidg's cruise on the 3rd then?


Of course you do :-*

How about a Barinda meal on the 2nd and/or morning coffee at my house on the 3rd?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Do we get a transfer fee for moving to davidg's cruise on the 3rd then?
> ...


In Oxfordshire on 2nd and you are in the wrong direction on the 3rd....... I think I will take the transfer fee please :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


I'm never in the wrong direction


----------

